# Flick the ram, sharing his coconut



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

He's turned out to be such a gentle creature. When he challenged me it was just him figuring things out.

Now he's the sweetest. He'll come and lay his head in my lap, he loves to be pet and scratched. He will follow me everywhere. He mounts the ewes... but frankly he prefers people. He "sexy legged" at me once and I didn't respond so he has not tried again.

This dude is so great.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

What a sweet little guy even if he is a sheep (total joke). He sounds like my gizmo. We had words as a yearling and once he learned he has been the best buck ever.....except to the other bucks but I understand they bug me too lol this picture reminds me of this picture I took a few days ago of gizmo


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

So cute! But i have to ask. What is "sexy legged"?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad he worked out.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is so sweet


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Adorable picture...the chick is so cute


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

TeyluFarm said:


> So cute! But i have to ask. What is "sexy legged"?


Rams do this thing with their front leg when they want to court a female... kind of like kicking it up, almost like a digging motion but they do it ON the object of their affection.


----------



## Retiredokjusttired (Jun 26, 2016)

Love this. So sweet.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Oh! Ok. I've seen bucks do that too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

He really is a nice ram. And so healthy. My biggest issue with him is that he doesn't forage like the other sheep, he wants alfalfa pellets. Thats what he was fed in his last home. He's gotten a bit skinny so I've had to feed him a daily allotment and I keep hoping he'll start foraging!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Goodness, that's an interesting conundrum. Hopefully he learns to eat like a normal sheep (I tried to type goat lol) soon.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That's usually my biggest issues with purchasing, in my case, goats. They don't understand there is a whole other world out there for food away from the feeders! Your nicer then me lol I tell them they can go with the others and learn or stand there and starve. They usually stand there for awhile then figure out I'm not a nice person and go eat. But your right they loose weight :/


----------

